# Ferrier rasp



## norman vandyke (Jul 28, 2015)

Anyone know a good place to buy old ferrier rasps? I want to get a few for when I start making knives.


----------



## justallan (Jul 29, 2015)

Drats! I was at an auction Saturday and they had buckets of them. You might go by the flea market on the interstate.


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 29, 2015)

justallan said:


> Drats! I was at an auction Saturday and they had buckets of them. You might go by the flea market on the interstate.


I was going to hit up the thrift shops in town today too.


----------



## justallan (Jul 29, 2015)

Yellowstone pawn can be pretty decent on things they want to get rid of. They're on Grand Avenue, about the 2000 block.
I'd definitely hit the flea market though. The first stand on the east end (the owner) would be your best bet and if the gates are unlocked that means he's around.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 29, 2015)

justallan said:


> Yellowstone pawn can be pretty decent on things they want to get rid of. They're on Grand Avenue, about the 2000 block.
> I'd definitely hit the flea market though. The first stand on the east end (the owner) would be your best bet and if the gates are unlocked that means he's around.


That's the pawn shop next to A-1 rental, right? Or near it, I should say.


----------



## justallan (Jul 29, 2015)

I know there is a rental right next to it, but don't know the name.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 29, 2015)

Aw, I just got to say it. Best plac to get old ferrier rasps are from an old ferrier. OK, that's all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## therichinc (Jul 30, 2015)

Find you a local farrier, usually will give them away that's how I got mine. However if its a newer file and not the older ones. It will be case hardened, unless you are forging it you really wont get a usable Rockwell hardness out of it.


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 30, 2015)

therichinc said:


> Find you a local farrier, usually will give them away that's how I got mine. However if its a newer file and not the older ones. It will be case hardened, unless you are forging it you really wont get a usable Rockwell hardness out of it.


That is my biggest worry about finding them. I might just hit up a few antique shops in town. Saw a pedal powered scroll saw at one of those places this spring. It was fully functional and gorgeous but they wanted so much for it.


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 24, 2015)

Anyone know if this is a good rasp for knife blades?


----------



## therichinc (Aug 24, 2015)

I believe those are case hardened. I had a Bellota from my farrier friend and if I remember correctly it was case hardened. So unless you are forging I don't think it will be very good. You won't be able to harden it after its annealed. Not 100% sure, however it's still good practice for grinding. I cut several patterns out in the shop and finished them out and put some cheap handles on them we use them if a customer asks how a certain pattern feels they can hold it and whatnot and see if they like it.


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 24, 2015)

therichinc said:


> I believe those are case hardened. I had a Bellota from my farrier friend and if I remember correctly it was case hardened. So unless you are forging I don't think it will be very good. You won't be able to harden it after its annealed. Not 100% sure, however it's still good practice for grinding. I cut several patterns out in the shop and finished them out and put some cheap handles on them we use them if a customer asks how a certain pattern feels they can hold it and whatnot and see if they like it.


My dad's selling a set of three for $15 in his yard sale. I was gonna grab them and leave a 20. He'd never let me buy them. Maybe next time I'm up there if they're still around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

